# Atheros wireless problem



## knives (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a problem with my Atheros based wireless card. I can get a valid IP from DHCP and can ping the addresses given with its nameserver (DNS), but still I cannot ping websites (google.com, yahoo .. etc) 
	
	



```
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure
```

But when I'm using my laptop's lan port (wired), my connection to the internet works without any problem.


Anyone solved this thing?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 13, 2010)

What driver are you using for your atheros card?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2010)

knives said:
			
		

> I have a problem with my Atheros based wireless card. I can get a valid IP from DHCP and can ping the addresses given with its nameserver (DNS), but still I cannot ping websites (google.com, yahoo .. etc)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since DHCP works, it's unlikely to be a problem specific to the Atheros card.

"host name lookup failure" means your DNS is not working.  "can ping the address given with its nameserver" is really unclear.  Without other details, it's nearly impossible to diagnose the problem.

Please show your /etc/rc.conf, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, and the output of
`% uname -a`
and
`% ifconfig`


----------



## knives (Nov 15, 2010)

My apologies for the delay. I managed to solve the problem today.


```
ifconfig wlan0 ssid my_net [color="Blue"]wepmode on wepkey 0x1234567890 weptxkey 1[/color]
```

This command solved it. In which I still want to know what those in blue means. Like is it wepmode on/off, wepkey 0x stands for and weptxkey 1? I want to use this method for now as I am a beginner in FreeBSD.


----------



## bschmidt (Nov 16, 2010)

knives said:
			
		

> My apologies for the delay. I managed to solve the problem today.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
wepmode on
```
Enables WEP encryption.


```
wepkey 0x1234567890
```
Sets the key to use for WEP, 0x means it is a key in hex notation.


```
weptxkey 1
```
It is possible to set up to 4 keys, those are added to table. weptxkey enables you to selected one key via an index from the table.

Should be explained in `$ man ifconfig` also.


----------

